# Flesh-colored nodules on the shins and feet



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What else is going to happen?

http://www.mdlinx.com/EndoLinx/news...28790304906121963/?news_id=811&subspec_id=419


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting, 4 years ago, around the time that my TSH first tested really low, I developed several strange bumps on my shins and ankles. I saw my doctor, who referred me to an orthopedic surgeon, who told me he was the wrong kind of doctor, sent me for an MRI, and referred me to someone else. The orthopedic surgeon was concerned that the MRI showed something, but I can't remember what they called it at the time. It was all a total waste of time because the growths were gone before I finally got to the right doctor, who seemed to think it was all a result of not stretching before I went hiking that summer. 
Then, in the month before my TT my left ankle began swelling in the same fashion. When I look at it now, I can just barely see the difference between my ankles, and I can feel something soft and fleshy under the skin where the other ankle is hard bone/tendon. I asked an RN about it during one of my post-surgery ER trips, and she seemed to think I might be retaining water. It's so minor, I fell silly about bringing it up to my doctor, especially after the expensive inconclusive testing in the past.
Also, if I run my fingers down both of my shin bones, the feel pitted, sort of like a serrated knife, not smooth as I would expect a bone to be. I always thought it was because I was a clumsy kid who was always running into things. But now I have to wonder.....


----------

